# Tattooing



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Is it ever too late to get a dog's ear tattooed? I've been reading through Schutzhund rules whenever I get a minute and it mentions if a dog is microchipped that the handler is responsible for bringing a chip scanner. I'm almost thinking getting a tattoo would be easier. 

I don't know if 5 months is too old or if it'll effect his ears at all, or really where I could get it done, so i'm definitely lost on the subject.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would like info on this as well if someone could point us in the right direction.


----------



## SilverSable (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes....I thought I was the only one wondering about this!! Any information would be awesome!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont see why it would be too late...the only way i could see it being too late is if you had to start training at a certain age, and its never too late to start. its just the sooner the better.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've done tattoos as old as 8 months and had a vet do it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos is tattooed in the ear and we got that done when he was older by a breeder friend of ours with a clamp, but there is the possibility (though I've heard most don't have problems) that it can damage the ear. 

We had Anka's done when she was a year old at the Vet's on her inner thigh with a tattoo pen (like people).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think the clamp is meant to be used beyond like 2-4 months. Otherwise, you can use the pen tattoo at any age.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

We did Fritz's when he was 6 months old - no problems. He was mildly sedated for a prelim hip xray, and we had the tattoo (clamp) done then. His ears were very strong, and there was no problem with his earset after that.

Trish (Triton) had Harley's ear done when she was over a year, with a vet who used a tattoo pen. Beautiful work. 

Christine


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Is not the SV no longer requiring tattoos and going toward microchips?
Every trial I have been to around this area has had a scanner to check chips and I think that is becoming more common.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I personally would be very hesitant to use a clamp to tattoo the ear of a pup that old. While it's been done without problems, the risks of damaging the ear are much greater than in younger pups.

Tattoos with a tattoo pen can be done anywhere, anytime, so I'd investigate that option first. If doing it that way isn't possible, I'd just go with the microchip and skip that tattoo and not risk the ear.

Chip readers at trials are becoming more and more common. Clubs aren't required to provide them, but many do. If the club hosting doesn't, it's usually possible to borrow or rent one from a club member, friend, vet, etc...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, the clamp just didn't seem like a good idea to do at 5 months, silly me I never thought of an actual tattoo pen. Odin is already chipped but it can't hurt to have extra identification I guess.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my puppy was tatooed when i got him at 9 weeks
old. it was a requirement.

did you talk to your breeder or Vet about
getting a tatoo????


----------

